# Kindle Fire - Facebook "App"



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

If I were Amazon I would be a little miffed... Facebook was one of the companies listed that got the Fire prior to announcement supposedly so they could develop an app for it. However, the "App" is simply a shortcut to the mobile facebook page and uses the silk browser.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm hoping its just not yet released, cause the mobile version does suck

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, but how long did it take Facebook to release an iPad app? And I know the Facebook for iPhone app was horrible the whole time I've had an iPhone up until the new release a few weeks ago.

I actually don't mind the mobile site, but it is weak for a supposed app.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm showing my ignorance here as I have never used a tablet or any other android device, but can't you just go to the regular FB site via the internet on the Fire?  Mine should arrive tomorrow so this will be a whole new world for me.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

tinabelle said:


> I'm showing my ignorance here as I have never used a tablet or any other android device, but can't you just go to the regular FB site via the internet on the Fire? Mine should arrive tomorrow so this will be a whole new world for me.


Yes you can and for the longest time it was really the only way to do it on the iPad. However, Facebook does have an android app, but not in the Amazon Appstore. The Facebook "App" on the Fire is essentially a shortcut to the Facebook mobile webpage.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Facebook has had an Android app for a long time. Strange there is no app for the Fire since it runs on Android.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the mobile site works fine. . . I kind of like it better than the regular FB on my 'puter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not quite on topic, but the Facebook "favorite" made me realize I could make a similar link for KB on my Fire.  I went to the KB Home page, pressed and held and selected "Add to Favorites" and now the KB front page is one of my favorites, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed this, too. At first, I thought my wife was using the browser instead of the app. But each time she clicked the "App" button, it brought up the browser. It's still nice, though a full-fledged app would be better.

On a side note: Amazon Silk is living up to the hype. Page loads are mad fast.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

B.C. Young said:


> I noticed this, too. At first, I thought my wife was using the browser instead of the app. But each time she clicked the "App" button, it brought up the browser. It's still nice, though a full-fledged app would be better.
> 
> On a side note: Amazon Silk is living up to the hype. Page loads are mad fast.


Syncing is speedy too. . . I just went and picked up several free apps to see how I'd like 'em. . .accuweather, a couple of calculators to check. . . .they weren't showing when I went to apps/cloud but when I went to settings and pressed sync the little thing spun for just a second and there they all were. Cool.


----------

